# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  خبير عسكري : فاتورة حرب ليبيا مكلفة جداً لـ"الناتو".. والمقابل قادم

## Sad Story

*أوضح خبير عسكري مصري لـ"العربية.نت" أن تكلفة الضربات الحربية التي يقوم بها حلف "الناتو" على أهداف عسكرية واستراتيجية لنظام القذافي مرتفعة جداً ووصلت إلى عدة مليارات.

وقال اللواء سامح سيف اليزل، الخبير العسكري رئيس مركز "الجمهورية" للدراسات الاستراتيجية: "حتى هذه اللحظة مازلنا أمام إعلان حلف الناتو أنه يقوم بتمويل هذه حرب أملاً في عمل علاقات تجارية والحصول على تعاقدات تجارية كبيرة في مرحلة البناء وأيضاً مقابل حصول دول حلف الناتو على حصص من البترول الليبي".

وأكد "أن تكلفة هذه الحرب باهظة جداً، فساعة الطيران وحدها تبلغ 40 ألف دولار هذا بخلاف الأسلحة والمعدات نفسها التي تحملها الطائرات، ولو حسبنا عدد ساعات الطيران منذ بدء الحرب على ليبيا سنجد أننا أمام رقم قد يصل إلى 12 مليار دولار حتى الآن".

ورأى سيف اليزل أن ما أثير عن تحمل دول عربية بعينها بعض التكلفة هو مجرد شائعات ولم تصدر بيانات رسمية بها، ولكن ما تم إعلانه هو قيام الناتو بدفع فاتورة الحرب بنفسه مقابل حصوله على تعاقدات تجارية وحصص بترولية.

وأشار اللواء سامح سيف اليزل إلى أن المستفيد الوحيد من عملية "فجر عروس البحر" هم الأوروبيون أعضاء حلف الناتو خاصة من النفط والغاز الليبيين، لاسيما أن استيراد الولايات المتحدة من النفط الليبي لا يتجاوز حتى الآن أكثر من 7٪ من إجمالي ما تستورده من النفط من البلدان الأخرى، وليس من مصلحة واشنطن أن تتصدر معركة لن تكون فيها الرابح الأول، على الأقل في مجال القوة الجوية حتى الآن.‏

ونوّه إلى أن بريطانيا أنفقت خلال الأسبوع الأول من الحرب في ليبيا نحو 25 مليون جنيه إسترليني، دون حساب قيمة الصواريخ التي استخدمتها، وأن فرنسا أنفقت تقريباً نفس المبلغ، ولم يتم ذكر المبلغ الاجمالي المنفق خوفاً من نقمة الرأي العام في البلدين.‏

وقد أكد البنتاغون من قبل أن العمليات العسكرية كلفته حتى نهاية الأسبوع الأول من العمليات العسكرية نحو 550 مليون دولار.

وتابع اللواء سيف اليزل: "تبلغ تكلفة حاملة الطائرات ما بين 150 و200 ألف يومياً، وإذا ما أضفنا سعر الصواريخ التي أطلقت على ليبيا في الأيام الأولى للتدخل فإن سعر الصاروخ الواحد (توماهوك) يساوي ما بين مليون ومليون ونصف دولار، وأطلقت السفن الأمريكية أكثر من 200 صاروخ.‏ وقامت القاذفات الأمريكية بنحو 1000 طلعة عملياتية خلال أيام قليلة، وتكلف الطلعة الواحدة للطائرة المقاتلة إف 15 أو إف 16 نحو 13 ألف دولار تقريباً بطيران سيستغرق وسطياً ساعة ونصف".

ويرى سيف اليزل "أنه مهما كانت فاتورة الحرب على ليبيا فإن تفويض الناتو بقيادة العمليات العسكرية في ليبيا يعني أن كل دولة تدفع ما يترتب عليها، من خلال عدد طلعاتها الجوية واستخدامها الصواريخ لقصف المواقع الحيوية للقذافي، وبعد الانتهاء ستظهر نفقات كل دولة على حدة".*

----------

